# favorite Singer/Band and Song



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

So im thinking music tells a lot about a person...

what kind of music do you like ? 

who is you're favorite Artist/band and what song....any particular reason ?

I love all sorts of music to be honest....not came across a sort that I didnt like yet! Am kinda partial to classical music tho...and thats the most played here (when hubby aint around since he hates it) 

Blues has my firm attention as well and after that its basicly anything else 

My favorite Singer is Anouk a very VERY talented dutch singer who some might have heard of and some might not  I think she is best known outside the netherlands for her song LOST ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn_CjkNtl6s ) which was used for several tv shows..

my favorite song by her is "For bitter or worse" 

judge for yourself 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VAnos0IAD0


----------



## Dick van Leeuwen (Nov 28, 2006)

Hard to choose. Its all between Hazes to Tiësto to ACDC.....
Depends on the mood.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I have very eclectic tastes. It's hard to pick a single favorite. I really do like Delbert McClinton though.

dFrost


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

whats not to like about two naked chicks in a bath tub?

My musical interests are vast and very eclectic.

I don't have favorites really, but I have heavy appreciation for these composers, artists and friends

bjorn berge http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3Wtf-HuKyQ
jerry marotta - pepe bao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygK5L14seOA
goatika with tony levin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQqZFMNuHuA
Stravinksy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV6RtLX56VA
Fred McDowell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64T6ugyWXAA
Strength in Numbers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC_J-e4y6Dw
Harry Manx http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO73Fczq9IM
Joachim Kuhn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2dFH6ZH7ik
Rabih Abou Khalil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcGoYT7y1Ss
Bobby McFerrin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgg-z-HMrpY
Trilok Gurtu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I8Q4KUOv8s
Nils Landgren http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYKOE_TFsAs
Seasick Steve http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMf-em-56Mc
O Funkillio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjS0NFE_FRo
Shahid Parvez http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUio0_u0rSc
Paul Sprawl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6bz9sbYA0Y
Bela Fleck http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AYz62UxLPg

*
*


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

So so many

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrwqLhhsMEU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuafmLvoJow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwXBtmRTsFs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4w2_sal2bA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cc1zViuQ7Q&feature=related

I had better stop
Nelson,Cash,Young ect ect


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Recently I rediscovered Tom Waits and have been really stuck on his music. He has so many wonderful songs, I guess Big In Japan will always be a favorite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbDSfYqEGoE 

I find I always end up falling back on Louisiana Red and if I had to pick a favorite from him I guess I would say Alabama Train: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vDFYg22Pbo

And then there is always old Edith Piaf for inspiration and strength: Non, Je Ne Regrette Riene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFRuLFR91e4


And then there are so many more. I'm sorry, it's just too hard to pick only one.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Often it is not the mood i am in that dictates the music i am listening to,it is the other way around.
I have lived in a few different countries and picked up a lot of music along the way.I will never forget driving home in a snowstorm from Lethbridge one night and hearing paradise by the dashboardlights for the first time.I pulled over and by the time the song ended the car was covered in snow.
I like blues a lot but i never did get into Hazes,maybe been away too long.Popa Chubby life is unbeatable!
I dont think you can or should judge a person by the music they are listening to,but sometimes?
I used to own a bar and i do believe it is the music we played that caused us to be busy,blew up a few speakers in the process.
I do believe music can open up your world and now i am listening a lot to Thai folksongs,i dont understand it but i like it!
Music is a very big part of my life and i am really sorry i never learnt to play an instrument.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I am a big fan of Cadillac Sky. They are a bluegrass band. Everyone thinks bluegrass is twangy but the newer stuff is not. Plus I dont mind a little twang!:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Anything by Leonard Cohen (except that nonsense do *** album he did with Phil Spector)
Most anything by Joni Mitchell especially the Hejira album

I like a lot of stuff that a lot of other artists and bands do
but Leonard and Joni are the only ones where I like pretty much everything.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Andrea Bocelli.  
His voice is so unique and beautiful. I like a lot of other music, like Slipknot, 90's country, Metallica - but I listen to a lot more classical and opera music than anything. Nessun Dorma is a favorite, along with a few others. 

Vide cor meum is beautiful too, it's a rendition of Dante Alleghieri's Vita Nueva.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=267LBdz-ywc



> "In that book which is my memory,
> On the first page of the chapter that is the day when I first met you,
> Appear the words, ‘Here begins a new life’."
> — Dante Alighieri (Vita Nuova)


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW! This one is a tough one. My tastes are kinda scattered. The wife calls me a music snob. I don't like anything generated from a computer program, and I want to know how they sound live. Anyone can sound like a star in a recording studio. Let's see. Some of my favorites:
U2- One
The Police-Wrapped Around Your Finger
Rush- Limelight
Toto- Rosanna (live is awesome)

My favorite SONGWRITER hands down is Jimmy Webb. He wrote a ton for Glenn Campbell ( Galveston, By the Time I get to Phoenix) and his song The Moon's A Harsh Mistress has been done by a ton of people.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Kim ? from that Housewives show with "tardy for the party"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

over the years i seem to have developed a taste for Jake Owen Startin with me, Alan Jackson Good time/Chatahoochee and keith anderson with wildflowers....country seems to suit me just mighty fine !

gotta say tho that Jake owen is one of the best lol....specialy YEE HAW !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_SfB9P0ZAA

one of my favorite clasical streams goes to violin concerto's like Bach's BW1043 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lIxxBLp8fU&feature=related

theres just something about clasical music that is soothing and mellows you out...can set a mood for you as easy as that !


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Bob Marley
Pink Floyd
Ben Harper

Those three are always on my playlists and as of late I have bee listening to the:

Black Keys
Jack Johnson
and some Al Green


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd. The end.  Picking my favorite song by either of those is like picking a favorite child. I will say "Bron-Yr-Aur Stomp" is probably the best dog song ever. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zISiQ6PqATI


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I will never have an absolute favorite. 

I really like Del Amitri, although I am so out of it when it comes to music, I have no idea if they are even still a band. Here are a few that I like a lot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mj8KDpoZnQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suzwkw0dYmM&feature=related



I like this song. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD20zkRIE7o

For some reason I am getting to the point where the hard rock I used to love is irritating. Liked a lot of STP, and that sort of stuff.

Stevie ray Vaughn will always be someone that I will listen to as well.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess to add to my collection of SRV thread I would have to defently add led zeppelin and van halen too. Sorry couldn't be more specific.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

it is different depending on my mood. Dutch singers (Hazes, Nick & Simon, de Toppers), blues, country, (hard) rock, motown. Sometimes (light) classic,. NO house/trance/anything like that, hip hop or rap please, I like a melody in my music, thank you.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Just way too many to mention to have one favourite.

All the good rock bands of the 70's
Reggae
Classical
Blues
R&B

A couple of favourite mellow tunes;

Sade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k0nMxO6mu0

Boz Scaggs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDeTu6rpN-4

Dig some African stuff too by Mory Kante and British Band Talk Talk.

Love this tune to get a party started; Stereo Mc's Connected http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kA9ei4WX-s


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't like bands or songs as much as I do the quality of the musicians.

check out this bad ass guitar solo starting at 2:08

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9Qp5uzoMOg


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

This.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYrVwGxlcFA&feature=related

To this.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-WBZMRFFkU

And nothing after.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

I like many genre's.

Lately, it has been James Maynard Keenan and Tool/APC/Puscifer

This song is a tribute to his Mom who was wheel chair bound for 10,000 days after a stroke before passing. Live footage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfaah4y-_VY

And a lot of angst with APC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTgKRCXybSM


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a fan of everything from folk, to gospel to blue grass, to opera to heavy metal but I usually suck at putting the artist together with the songs.

Just a few in random order and far from complete! 
Elvis, Dean Martin, Jackie Wilson, Nancy Wilson, Dion, Tony Bennett, Kay Star, Patsy Cline, Bobbie Darin, Billie Joel, Placido Domingo, Johnny Cash, Mario Lanza, Etta James, Nat King Cole, Frank Sinatra, Mahalia Jackson, Anita Baker, Frankie Lane, BB King, Brian Setzer, Aretha Franklin, 
Groups IN order
Platters, ZZ Top, Eagles, 
I sit here and can't really finish any list cause I liked/like most all of them. 
Real Blues and real soul get to me. I'll take Anita Baker ANY day over Mariah Carey. Carey always sounds like she's trying to crap a peach seed while she's singing.
Mahalia Jackson.....what can I say!!!!
BB King............... Ditto!!!!
The origins of most true American music comes from black gospel and, blue grass. The rest is just a copy!
JMHO of course! :grin::grin:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> I like many genre's.
> 
> Lately, it has been James Maynard Keenan and Tool/APC/Puscifer
> 
> ...


Dito Perfect Circle and TOOL have had a jag for any thing Chris Cornell, and other old favs Ministry, Butt Holes, Filter, Union Underground here's a oldie www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT8UBlnzrUs


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Dito Perfect Circle and TOOL have had a jag for any thing Chris Cornell, and other old favs Ministry, Butt Holes, Filter, Union Underground here's a oldie www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT8UBlnzrUs



My oldest daughter is a HUGE Chris Cornell fan. She travels all over with her friends (when she gets time) to go to his concerts.
2nd daughter ditto with Rascal Flats. She even has a pic of lead singer? rubbing her belly when she was 8 months pregers with one of her kids.:roll: Younguns! ](*,)
Both are big in the fan clubs on the web.


----------



## jeff govednik (Jul 31, 2009)

Mojo Nixon,Frank Zappa, Violent Femmes, altho I also enjoy listening to people trying to start cars that are already runnimg. or drunk married people arguing while trying to pull a boat out of the water not music but always Brings a big smile to my face


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

jeff govednik said:


> or drunk married people arguing while trying to pull a boat out of the water not music but always Brings a big smile to my face


Obviously we have met, but I musta been drunk at the time :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I get bored with everything and listen to everything . My favorites change all the time . For singers 2 stick out though . Seeing Patti Labelle singing a gospel song on a tv special along time ago . Blew me away . Also the lead singer of the Sundays . Not sure what she looks like but she has a beautiful voice . 

For bands currently Tool , ChickenFoot , Staind , and believe it our not I thought Cypress Hill's last album was good . I also like 3 Doors Down because IMO they have one of the best drummers around today . Got my kids liking Johnny Cash especially the song " A Boy Named Sue " . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKWsAEFko94

Local bands suck nowadays but years ago the Replacements and the Suburbs were my favorites . Can' beat a suburbs concert .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Dito Perfect Circle and TOOL have had a jag for any thing Chris Cornell, and other old favs Ministry, Butt Holes, Filter, Union Underground here's a oldie www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT8UBlnzrUs


so you like tools, perfect circles and Butt Holes???:mrgreen:
:-k


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Local bands suck nowadays but years ago the Replacements and the Suburbs were my favorites . Can' beat a suburbs concert .


There is still some local talent around. I am actually one of the guys that started the Twin Cities Jazz Festival in 1999. I was an executive producer until 2003 when I moved to AZ, we hired a lot of the local talent. The Cities have always had a great local scene at least when I lived there. I hear it's diminished a bit but it has everywhere else too.

Check out Greasy Meal or Mombos Comb sometime. If you hit Mambo's Combo on the right you could easily catch Prince rockin out with them. 

The next time I'm in town, if you're available and if you want to, I'll bring to one of the weekend parties at Paisley Park. You never know you will run into there, when I was there two years ago, Janet Jackson was there working on something and to catch her performance in such an intimate setting is quite the experience. Prince is a bit of prick though.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> There is still some local talent around. I am actually one of the guys that started the Twin Cities Jazz Festival in 1999. I was an executive producer until 2003 when I moved to AZ, we hired a lot of the local talent. The Cities have always had a great local scene at least when I lived there. I hear it's diminished a bit but it has everywhere else too.
> 
> Check out Greasy Meal or Mombos Comb sometime. If you hit Mambo's Combo on the right you could easily catch Prince rockin out with them.
> 
> The next time I'm in town, if you're available and if you want to, I'll bring to one of the weekend parties at Paisley Park. You never know you will run into there, when I was there two years ago, Janet Jackson was there working on something and to catch her performance in such an intimate setting is quite the experience. Prince is a bit of prick though.


That would be cool . I've heard of Mombo's Combo never seen them though . I thought Prince left to Cali and Paisley's closed ? I heard it is something out there . He's talented .

I used to see him all the time in bars downtown . He'd come in with some security sit in the corner for awhile and leave . He did the same thing at a Bruce Springsteen concert I was at years ago too . 

My brother was freinds with a entertainment producer (Schoen ?) here back when Prince was getting popular . He came to the party took over a room and stayed there . My brother bugged the guy to introduce his girlfriend to Prince and eventually one of his bodyguards came , picked up his girlfriend carried her in the room , introduced her and carried her back out . 

There is alot more music out here compared to years ago , but nothing that has really impressed me in awhile . I will check out those 2 bands for sure .


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> That would be cool . I've heard of Mombo's Combo never seen them though . I thought Prince left to Cali and Paisley's closed ? I heard it is something out there . He's talented .
> 
> I used to see him all the time in bars downtown . He'd come in with some security sit in the corner for awhile and leave . He did the same thing at a Bruce Springsteen concert I was at years ago too .
> 
> ...



I don't know about Prince and his studio, I haven't been there for two years. One of my friends was touring with Prince last year and he lived in LA so that makes sense but I also know they tracked out some stuff in MN but if it wasn't done at Paisely then it was probably done at Creation Audio on Lyndale and 24th or so.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Local bands suck nowadays but years ago the Replacements and the Suburbs were my favorites . Can' beat a suburbs concert .


Huskkerdu and Suicide Commandos? www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1sYN0PuRs4
We may have spent some time together at First Ave back in the day and didn't know it. First show I ever seen there was Pat Benatar 1977 cost me .92 cents a radio promo


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been wanting to post to this thread for a few days I've been traveling a fair bit before my impending surgery the iPhone and Tapatalk is a bit of a pain to format anything but the shortest post. 

Not many know but I was a pro guitarist for many years and grew up with all the great bands. My Father was a pro musician (piano) as well as a journalist that worked for the CBC so I had access to all the cool music and the best studios and instruments that money could buy when I was a teenager. So I got quite an education on blues, jazz, world and ethnic music from my Dad. I love rhythm sections bass and drums and love locking in on a funky jazzy bassist and drummer and rocking out. Bootsy Collins, Vinny Coliutta, John Entwhistle, Keith Moon, Kenny Aronoff, Lemmy Kilminster LOL. 

These are the musicians and albums that I can use to identify time, places, people, emotions. These are the Musicians and music that no matter what they were, musically shaped my world. This list in no where near complete either. 

My list the first 5 are my top desert island picks. The rest are in no particular order...

Roy Buchanan - First Album, specifically the "Messiah will come again"
I met Roy about 3 times in the 80's very quiet reserved guy in person. There hasn't been a lot of guys who could play with that much emotion and fire. 

Van Halen - 1
What can I say a guitar tour de force 'Ain't talking about Love' and 'Eruption' stand out for me. 

Jimi Hendrix-Electric Ladyland
Another Guitar tour de force, 'All along the Watchtower' 'Voodoo Chile'

Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers
Another Guitar tour de force, sort of a recurring theme for me I guess! This album rawked not their most well known but holy crap Ritchie Blackmore!! 'Perfect Strangers' and Ian Gillan's singing WOW!! 


Billy Cobham - Spectrum
Tommy Bolin another smoking guitar player .. 'Spectrum' and 'Stratus' This album turned me on to jazz rock and different time signatures. 

Kiss - Alive 
I never would've picked up the guitar if I never heard this.

Other inspirational musicians and bands for me are Jeff Beck, The AC/DC, Al Dimeola, Eric Johnson, Pat Travers, Thin Lizzy, Black Sabbath, Return To Forever, The Who, Led Zeppelin, Miles Davis, Ozzy Osbourne, Charlatons, Airbourne, The Beat Farmers, Big Sugar, Bob Marley, Pink Floyd, P-Funk Parliament, Yellowman, Red Hot Chilis all sorts of stuff


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> I've been wanting to post to this thread for a few days I've been traveling a fair bit before my impending surgery the iPhone and Tapatalk is a bit of a pain to format anything but the shortest post.
> 
> Not many know but I was a pro guitarist for many years and grew up with all the great bands. My Father was a pro musician (piano) as well as a journalist that worked for the CBC so I had access to all the cool music and the best studios and instruments that money could buy when I was a teenager. So I got quite an education on blues, jazz, world and ethnic music from my Dad. I love rhythm sections bass and drums and love locking in on a funky jazzy bassist and drummer and rocking out. Bootsy Collins, Vinny Coliutta, John Entwhistle, Keith Moon, Kenny Aronoff, Lemmy Kilminster LOL.
> 
> ...


Ive lived through all the classic rock and it a blur don't care for it been there done that my X took a bout 4ft stack of my albums in 1983 and I never bothered with replacing them and chocked it up to water under the bridge you sparked my memory with "Roy Buchanan Loading Zone" Pat Travers, Thin Lizzy, Jeff Beck 
Hmmmmm........Now you got me thinking about that record stack and the dirty bitch that took it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Ive lived through all the classic rock and it a blur don't care for it been there done that my X took a bout 4ft stack of my albums in 1983 and I never bothered with replacing them and chocked it up to water under the bridge you sparked my memory with "Roy Buchanan Loading Zone" Pat Travers, Thin Lizzy, Jeff Beck
> Hmmmmm........Now you got me thinking about that record stack and the dirty bitch that took it.


Oh yeah I lived that to lost the record collection and my rude 'T' Shirt collection to an ornery X to! LOL!

We used to have a couple of smaller venues in my town that all the up and comers would play before they hit the big time_. 'or not'_ 

I saw U2 in a small club Barrymore's that was fun that only about 80 people saw. I still enjoy metal and the crowing metal event for me Judas Priest in a tiny little club that was freakin' loud, as well as Queensryche which was one of the best concerts ever. Pat Travers used to play in a local band called Red Hot and you could catch them in between stripper shows. 

The British Hotel which catered more to heavier acts which was a pretty rough place. I saw Teenage Head, Anvil, (who had a song called 'March of the Crabs' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXbjKWuPJ4A after encounters with some particular local girls, LOL) Fist, Gowan (who now fronts Styx) in that tiny loud lively room .. drank my share of tequila there for sure. 

Then there was the Chaudiere Club with the_ 'Chaud Squad' _I saw Frank Marino, Moxy, Nazareth there and countless cover bands. I've got to mention the _'Chaud Squad'_ it was a big bar and a rough bar the head bouncer there was Gerry Barber a mountain of a man at about 6' 8" 350 lbs or so. He had these thick glasses and when you saw them come off when trouble was a brewing you new there was going to be a shit kicking going on. They place had beautiful white stucco and I've seen it red with some poor saps blood after being a stupid drunk then tangling with Gerry and the _'Chaud Squad' _Gerry would pound the guy then the waiters would pound on him some more take the last of his cash out of wallet, then the cops would arrive and join in on the festivities. Gerry was shot twice over the years for pay back but none of these guys who plugged him ever much slowed him down he died of natural causes after living that crazy life. The Chaud was a bar that you dotted your i's and crossed your t's at. I only went there when it was a special show and never got to hammered as to keep your wits about you. 

It was an exciting time for music, it was everywhere. Now music is dead in this town all the good places to play are dried up for musicians to play at. 

I caught Roy Buchanan a few times in the 80's he wasn't as much classic rock as he was blues. There was a few local venues that catered to these acts Barrymore's which is still open on a limited basis to live music, saw Roy Buchanan there as well as Jeff Healey to a crowd of about 4. Here I am with Roy Buchanan and my Dad Circa 1980 or so at Barrymores.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> It was an exciting time for music, it was everywhere. Now music is dead in this town all the good places to play are dried up for musicians to play at.


You see this is why I'm not interested in playing anymore it is not just the clubs that are hurting for local musicians it is the bigger acts as well so all the studio and touring guys are getting hit too. 

http://new.ca.music.yahoo.com/u2/news/tough-times-on-the-road-for-bands-in-2010--61874534


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hey, have you heard this new class act?? Reckon I've heard it all now!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxjetOwwRsw


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Hey, have you heard this new class act?? Reckon I've heard it all now!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxjetOwwRsw



:-o:-o:-o:-o Damn near sinful to do that to Fats! ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I managed and worked in a couple of places that had live bands. Before I left the biggest problem was bands with no draw whatsoever, wanting the door receipts, as well as cash and a bar tab. The bar tab has always been a disaster, as all their little scurvy friends try and cash in at the bar as well. I found that the quality of the music sucked or was moderate at best.

I always found it amazing that they were a band for three weeks, wanted to be paid like they were up and coming top 40, and couldn't play an instrument, and if you DID let them play, they insisted on having the volume at a level that made your eyesight blurry. 

Luckily the main for the stage power was a switch behind the bar. Telling a band to turn it down and having them ignore you when you are paying them, AND they suck, AND no one has shown up to see them, AND you have people leaving is just unacceptable. Once the power went off on stage, they were done.

As far as "headliners" go, I have been to enough flat boring short concerts to not really feel like spending money on them.

Camped out for tickets, got second row middle, and the idiots played for 45 minutes and left. 

**** them, **** that, I am going to download for free all your music and hope you overdose on drugs or go bankrupt you arrogant midget ****.

DIE DIE DIE.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXWXufaTSQ

not gonne say who it is...you will have to find out for yourself but im sure it brings back some memories for the 40ers of us on here 

the BEST BAND EVER !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXWXufaTSQ
> 
> not gonne say who it is...you will have to find out for yourself but im sure it brings back some memories for the 40ers of us on here
> 
> the BEST BAND EVER !


Know it well!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> DIE DIE DIE.


and that my friend is what is happening to the music industry right now. 

You have all that cheese out there like American Idol and the rest of those asswipe no talent spin off type of shows. Guitar hero where people play video games on facsimiles of instruments .. sheesh what happened to just picking up a real guitar or drum set and learning it? Let alone the digital age has killed the radio star. You are going to see radio stations going under for the same reasons Record and CD stores are going under .. obsolete media. Mark my words on that.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXWXufaTSQ
> 
> not gonne say who it is...you will have to find out for yourself but im sure it brings back some memories for the 40ers of us on here
> 
> the BEST BAND EVER !


Oh god .... When I was a kid I had bad asthma and was admitted to the hospital quite a bit for it. This one roommate I had, well he had one of those mickey mouse turntables with the built in speaker and the only album he had was 'Crime of the Century' the opening harmonica wails of 'School' still haunt me years later. Like once or twice wouldn't have been so bad but this knob kept playing the same song over and over and over ... he'd sleep was the only time I'd get a break but once he was awake, it was again over and over and over. 

I ended up resorting to sabotoge and went over and jammed the needle back and forth over the record to destroy it when he was going for a dump. He caught me and there was 2 sick kids fist fighting over a mickey mouse turntable. 

After the dust settled I still didn't get no relief now the opening harmonica wails of 'School' was WEEEEEEClick pop WEEEEEEClick Pop WEEEEEEClick pop WEEEEEEClick Pop WEEEEEEClick pop WEEEEEEClick Pop Damn I still hate that song I can't get to the off button quick enough whenever it comes on the radio now.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W57aBMYKvU

This is one of my all time favorites!:grin:


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Easy, but I think about the guitarist and then the band or series of bands.

Number One ...

Stevie Ray Vaughan with his famous Strat " LENNY " with his Band, Double Trouble.

5 strings on a blond 53 Tele tuned to open G riffing under the skill of Keith Richards comes a very close 2nd.

Number 3 is a Bass Player. Duck Dunn. Stax Records thru to the Blues Brothers.

Number 4 are two Band Mates from a Local band that did well. Guitarists Neil Chapman and Tony Duggan-Smith. The Pukka Orchestra a New Wave Band.

Number 5, Moi


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Something else:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJVdnMAGIt8&feature=related


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Although I never seen the person play before. I am a big fan of his playing of the Guitar virtuoso "Telemaster" aka Danny Gatton. Received his hot licks video when I was a kid. Use to watch a lot of videos. Glad to see he made the Top 100 guitarist of all time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfBF4rr7FiA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyjtW-rvWoQ


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

My five year old sons favorite guitarist...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzQddXNylIo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Although I never seen the person play before. I am a big fan of his playing of the Guitar virtuoso "Telemaster" aka Danny Gatton. Received his hot licks video when I was a kid. Use to watch a lot of videos. Glad to see he made the Top 100 guitarist of all time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfBF4rr7FiA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyjtW-rvWoQ


Yes Danny Gatton what a shame he offed himself a true genius. Did you ever see that Austin City limits (or similar show) where he was on stage with Vince Gill and Albert Lee no strangers to ripping up a fretboard, those 2 pale by comparison beside Danny. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv8g-t_TBlQ

I have a set of his signature Barden pick ups in my B-Bender Tele.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the video Jeff. Haven't seen this one yet...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> My five year old sons favorite guitarist...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzQddXNylIo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL



LOVE classic and Spanish guitar!
My wife's grandparents (mother's side) were from Spain. At family reunions here one of the wife's cousins always brought his 12 string. He's FANTASTIC! I could listen all day!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Thanks for the video Jeff. Haven't seen this one yet...


No problem Marino enjoy!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

While I was searching through music related to another discussion I realized I forgot one of my favorite bands . 

With folks from all over the world here I thought this would be an appropriate song . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-d2T29dNMY

since it's such a good song here's the writer of the song . Both great versions .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR_g0nUl5a0&feature=related


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

:lol: im not afraid of americans....apprehensive? yes, afraid? HELL NO!

how does everyone feel about music like godsmack ? drowning pool ? for some severly disturbed reason I feel the love for both...and then ofcourse theres Korn! yes yes...I know...its noise to most but hey i like it 

Godsmack - Awake

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opU1urLhw50 


Drowning pool - Let the bodies hit the floor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4

Korn - Twisted transistor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4aELnPYCIc

also noticed no one mentioned nickelback ?

and they are a great band..specialy " burn it to the ground" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxgeSv88c2w


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> :lol: im not afraid of americans....apprehensive? yes, afraid? HELL NO!
> 
> how does everyone feel about music like godsmack ? drowning pool ? for some severly disturbed reason I feel the love for both...and then ofcourse theres Korn! yes yes...I know...its noise to most but hey i like it
> 
> ...




I think that's kind of what Bowie was getting at . 

I like all those bands got CDs from all of them . 

My favorite Godsmack song is this . It kind of fits in with PSD work .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av12y93JFwM

My kids actually used to sing this song in the truck . Headbanging and throwing up the sign .

Drowning Pool did a good job getting a new lead singer .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good granny grunt, it's like you folks are speaking a foreign language. I've never heard of half thost people or songs. Give me the Stones, ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Good one . I just had my kids watch a special on the Beatles . God help me they picked the one song I hated to start singing around the house . 

" I Am The Walrus " . CoCo Cachoo........](*,)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I love the Stones!

I also love some of our own home grown.....

Del Amitri

Travis...with a good Scottish anthem here.. why does it always rain on me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwh3FmpZ7kg&feature=related

Simple Minds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuAOl2oXXho

And of course, the Proclaimers I'm on my way

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln2ZBB8FR8E

And of course Nazareth, Darrell Sweet was from my home town.

This thread could go on for ever and ever....


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> also noticed no one mentioned nickelback ?


Alice Alice Alice ..there is a reason no one has mentioned Nickleback because every time a Nickleback song plays on the radio a baby Llama dies. :twisted:

I'm a big Metal fan too, I like bands like 'Fight', http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeAgh6pSbVM

'Tool' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8

'System of a down' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NLRY0f7el4


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Good granny grunt, it's like you folks are speaking a foreign language. I've never heard of half thost people or songs. Give me the Stones, ha ha
> 
> DFrost


 I just started reading Kieth Richards' new book. When my wife bought it she told me the 16 year old at the counter asked who the guy on the cover was. When she told him she said the guy looked like a gold fish who had just been dropped in a new bowl. She told him he played guitar for the Rolling Stones. The little turd had NO idea who the Stones are. I knew then that it was true. Real music is dying.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> Alice Alice Alice ..there is a reason no one has mentioned Nickleback because every time a Nickleback song plays on the radio a baby Llama dies. :twisted:


And people from Alberta avoid eye contact with each other like they just got caught scratchin their ass.

Sent from my eyepad.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> And people from Alberta avoid eye contact with each other like they just got caught scratchin their ass.
> 
> Sent from my eyepad.


:lol: But do you like music Gerry....you know....tunes?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nickleback??!!!!

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Nickleback??!!!!
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


You're Canadian, do you have an eyepad too? :lol: I have a now Canadian nephew, pretty sure he has an eyepad but he digs music.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> You're Canadian, do you have an eyepad too? :lol: I have a now Canadian nephew, pretty sure he has an eyepad but he digs music.


No eyepad...and Nickleback is not music.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> No eyepad...and Nickleback is not music.


Maybe if you got yourself an eyepad, Nickleback would be music...kind of??


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> Alice Alice Alice ..there is a reason no one has mentioned Nickleback because every time a Nickleback song plays on the radio a baby Llama dies. :twisted:
> 
> I'm a big Metal fan too, I like bands like 'Fight', http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeAgh6pSbVM
> 
> ...



nothing wrong with Nickelback [-X I like some of their songs a lot !

besides...who likes baby Llama's anyway :lol:

anyone like arrested development ?

liked their tennessee number...actualy the whole cd was pretty good 

**** gives Geoff the evil eye for dissin her nickelback  *****


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

They're shite Alice, not a nicer way of putting it I'm afraid!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> :lol: But do you like music Gerry....you know....tunes?


course I do :lol:


Nickelback...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7F3O6WYfHQ


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> course I do :lol:
> 
> 
> Nickelback...
> ...


 
:lol: LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I love this song too...by Smokie, think you might know it Alice :lol: ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsrfovOPcjk


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I love this song too...by Smokie, think you might know it Alice :lol: ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsrfovOPcjk



was chad kroeger a bandmember ? otherwise nope ! dont ring a bell :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Adam Swilling said:


> The little turd had NO idea who the Stones are. I knew then that it was true. Real music is dying.


A friend of mine, a little older than me, is in the music business. He's managed the likes of Reba, Tanya, Lone Star and a few other. He said to me one time: there is no more good country music, it's nothing more than bad rock and roll. 

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Alice Alice Alice ..there is a reason no one has mentioned Nickleback because every time a Nickleback song plays on the radio a baby Llama dies. :twisted:
> 
> I'm a big Metal fan too, I like bands like 'Fight', http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeAgh6pSbVM
> 
> ...



Tool is a great band . Had a chance to go to one of their concerts but had to work . I knew the girl going had no idea about them , which cracked me up . She was pretty freaked out by the lead singer . 

I found one of their CDs by accident years ago had no idea who it was and the disc had no writting on it (their style) . I was going to throw it away but I descided to play it first and was blown away . 

Stained is another good band . I've been to a couple of their concerts . 

They do a good cover of Tool's "Sober" and Pink Floyd's "Comfortably Numb" . 

Both songs are on their " The Singles " album which I probably play more then any other CD I have .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRiuQhOD0i0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hECRtLZ3Zdw&feature=related


----------

